# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Zgjedhjet presidenciale ne US: McCain/Palin vs Obama/Biden

## Lioness

Fushatat e partive dhe ato te perzgjedhjeve se zevendes presidenteve kane perfunduar.  Perfundimisht Partia Republikane perfaqesohet me John McCain dhe Sara Palin, ndersa Partia Demokratike me Barack H. Obama dhe Joe Biden.  

Kush mendoni do fitoje zgjedhjet ne Nentor?

PS: Gjate muajve te ardhshem, informacione shtese do te sillen ne forum per dy kandidatet.

----------


## Lioness

Kandidatet e Partise Demokratike:

----------


## Lioness

Kandidatet e Partise Republikane:

----------


## DYDRINAS

Ideale do te ishte McCain dhe Joe Biden, njejte sikur Sarkozy me Kushner.

----------


## *Lorisa*

Fiton Barak Obama, te pakten eshte mendimi im dhe sikur te mos e kishte zgjedhur Biden-in si  zv.  do te kishte akoma me teper gjasa per te fituar.

----------


## Lioness

> Fiton Barak Obama, te pakten eshte mendimi im dhe sikur te mos e kishte zgjedhur Biden-in si  zv.  do te kishte akoma me teper gjasa per te fituar.


Sot, me zgjedhjen e Sara Palin per VP, shtohet nje dinamike e re ne kete fushate.  As qe mendoja ne fillim qe Obama do fitonte.  Tani?  Me mire te mos presim deri ne Nentor per President McCain.  Sot ishte shah, mat.

----------


## *Lorisa*

> Sot, me zgjedhjen e Sara Palin per VP, shtohet nje dinamike e re ne kete fushate.  As qe mendoja ne fillim qe Obama do fitonte.  Tani?  Me mire te mos presim deri ne Nentor per President McCain.  Sot ishte shah, mat.


Tani je i bindur per Obamen se do fitoje mesa kuptova une apo jo?

----------


## Lioness

> Tani je i bindur per Obamen se do fitoje mesa kuptova une apo jo?


Jo moj lule  :buzeqeshje: 

Do fitoje McCain.  Thashe qe para Palin as qe e vija ne dyshim qe McCain do fitonte.  Tani me Palin i vuri kapakun.

----------


## *Lorisa*

Epo si dihet luli  :buzeqeshje: 

Te shohim, mua do me pelqente Obama, me simpatik me duket, me i ri   :ngerdheshje:  por kete McCain e zbukuron prania e Sara Palin-it, ka bere zgjedhje te jashtzakonshme vertet por une prap se prap jam per Obamen.

P.S. Se sduhet pare vetem si politikane dhe platformat e tyre duhet pak vemendje edhe aparences  :Lulja3:

----------


## RaPSouL

Jam nga ana a Obames, me duket me i pjekur, dhe me i afte se McCain , poashtu edhe Joe Biden, eshte nje mbeshtetes i fort i pavaresis se Kosoves, mendoj se fitorja e Obames do te ishte shume pozitive si per ne si popull poashtu edhe per Kosoven.

----------


## malo666

Kjo do jete fushata me gerdalle ne gjithe historine e amerikes. Zgjidhni ke doni jevgun apo plakun, hajde demokraci hajde.

----------


## INFINITY©

> Jo moj lule 
> 
> Do fitoje McCain.  Thashe qe para Palin as qe e vija ne dyshim qe McCain do fitonte.  Tani me Palin i vuri kapakun.


Hmmmmmm fiton McCain me nje si Palin?! Pak shokuese duhet te them. Nqs do ishte McCain-Romney, atehere PO. McCain zgjodhi Palin thjesht si rrjedhoje e nje strategjie per te zhvatur votat e atyre femrave qe do votonin per Hillary Clinton. Kjo sot ishte nje zgjedhje qe u be per te rikthyer vemendjen nga kampi republikan dhe duhet te them se McCain ja arriti. Pothuajse asnje nuk po flet sot per fjalimin e Obames dje, por te gjithe po flasin per kete Miss Alaska, 1.5 vjet Guvernatore. Lioness me vjen keq te te them por se pse je nje gjuetare e mire, ke djalin ushtar ne Irak, dhe ke nje femije me Down Syndrome, nuk te ben kandidate tamam per zv. presidente  :shkelje syri:  

Dmth larg qofte t'i ndodhi ndonje gje McCain se jo per gje po eshte 72 vjec, USA do jete ne duart e nje si Palin? God help us  :ngerdheshje: 

Besoj se ne keto jave qe vijne do duket hapur nese McCain beri zgjedhjen e duhur. Nje gje eshte e sigurte qe McCain s'mund ta perdori me karten e mungeses se eksperiences kunder Demokrateve sepse resume-ja e kandidates e zgjedhur prej tij le shume per te deshiruar. Nuk mendoj se amerikanet jane aq budallenj mos te kuptojne se per cfare u be kjo zgjedhje dhe ca strategjie po perpiqet te realizoj McCain. Nuk e di nese amerikanet do i besojne nje dysheje qe as nuk e kishin haberin hic se kush ishte njeri-tjetri deri tani. 

Mezi po pres qe te shikoj pak debatet Palin- Biden duke konsideruar faktin se kur Biden u be senator i amerikes, Palin ishte vetem 8 vjece  :Lulja3:

----------


## Lioness

> Hmmmmmm fiton McCain me nje si Palin?! Pak shokuese duhet te them. Nqs do ishte McCain-Romney, atehere PO. McCain zgjodhi Palin thjesht si rrjedhoje e nje strategjie per te zhvatur votat e atyre femrave qe do votonin per Hillary Clinton. Kjo sot ishte nje zgjedhje qe u be per te rikthyer vemendjen nga kampi republikan dhe duhet te them se McCain ja arriti. Pothuajse asnje nuk po flet sot per fjalimin e Obames dje, por te gjithe po flasin per kete Miss Alaska, 1.5 vjet Guvernatore. Lioness me vjen keq te te them por se pse je nje gjuetare e mire, ke djalin ushtar ne Irak, dhe ke nje femije me Down Syndrome, nuk te ben kandidate tamam per zv. presidente  
> 
> Dmth larg qofte t'i ndodhi ndonje gje McCain se jo per gje po eshte 72 vjec, USA do jete ne duart e nje si Palin? God help us 
> 
> Besoj se ne keto jave qe vijne do duket hapur nese McCain beri zgjedhjen e duhur. Nje gje eshte e sigurte qe McCain s'mund ta perdori me karten e mungeses se eksperiences kunder Demokrateve sepse resume-ja e kandidates e zgjedhur prej tij le shume per te deshiruar. Nuk mendoj se amerikanet jane aq budallenj mos te kuptojne se per cfare u be kjo zgjedhje dhe ca strategjie po perpiqet te realizoj McCain. Nuk e di nese amerikanet do i besojne nje dysheje qe as nuk e kishin haberin hic se kush ishte njeri-tjetri deri tani. 
> 
> Mezi po pres qe te shikoj pak debatet Palin- Biden duke konsideruar faktin se kur Biden u be senator i amerikes, Palin ishte vetem 8 vjece


Lilush, se s'kam dal per gjueti akoma (ne kete teme, llafosemi nga data 5 Nentor.)  Po nja dy gjera shpejt e shpejt.  

E para, demokrateve s'ua mba ai muhabeti te flasin per eksperiencen e Sara Palin, se ajo eshte "bottom of the ticket" ndersa dems ne "top of the ticket" kane dike me me pak eksperience se Sara Palin.  Cfare eksperience ka Obama?  Gjithsej ne 3 vjet ne senat ka "punuar" vetem 143 dite dhe asgje s'ka bitisur. 
Sara Palin ka aproval rating 83% ne Alaske.  Guvernatorja me perqindje aprovimi me te larte ne gjithe US.  Kur Obama flet per "oil companies" e me the te thashe, Sara Palin i ka taksuar ato kompani aq shume, sa i mbeten dhe $1200 cek rebate per cdo familje.  Palin ka vajtur ne Irak me perpara se Obama, pa qene gjakundi ne radar te zgjedhjeve.  Djali i saj do veje ne Irak.  Mos kujto se keto gjera s'i vene re amerikanet.  Plus ka luftuar korrupsionin e partise republikane ne Alaske etj etj etj. 

Nga ana tjeter, jane dinamika te tjera qe shtohen.  E para e punes, McCain donte te ri-energjizonte PR.  Me kete kandidature ri-energjizohet jo vetem baza evangjelike, por dhe grate republikane, konservativet etj.  Deri dje as qe donte njeri t'ia dinte per Republican convention.  Ndersa tani?  Ka plot PD-ist qe njoh une qe duan ta shohin.  Per me teper, per momentin Obama deri tani ne polls vetem 1% me shume vota merr nga grate se McCain, qe faktikisht per Obamen eshte shume problematike sepse ne pergjithesi kandidatet e PD i fitojne votat e femrave me te pakten 8% ndryshim nga PR.  

Shto ketu dhe PUMA't, shto pastaj dhe ato Hillary votes, jo te New-Yorkezeve, por Ohio, Pensilvania etj ... katolike, klase e mesme, working women etj, dhe Welcome Mr. President McCain.     

PS: Se harrova fjalen e bukur "change."  Obama flet per "change" dhe vete e zgjedh Biden, 35 vjet Washington insider, qe votoi per luften ne Irak, gje per te cilen majtistet s'lane gje pa thene per Hillarin.  McCain "the mavrick" zgjedh nje "mavrick" tjeter, Washington outsider ... ku "change"?

----------


## INFINITY©

> Lilush, *se s'kam dal per gjueti akoma* (ne kete teme, llafosemi nga data 5 Nentor.)  Po nja dy gjera shpejt e shpejt.  
> 
> E para, demokrateve s'ua mba ai muhabeti te flasin per eksperiencen e Sara Palin, se ajo eshte "bottom of the ticket" ndersa dems ne "top of the ticket" kane dike me me pak eksperience se Sara Palin.  Cfare eksperience ka Obama?  Gjithsej ne 3 vjet ne senat ka "punuar" vetem 143 dite dhe asgje s'ka bitisur. 
> Sara Palin ka aproval rating 83% ne Alaske.  Guvernatorja me perqindje aprovimi me te larte ne gjithe US.  Kur Obama flet per "oil companies" e me the te thashe, Sara Palin i ka taksuar ato kompani aq shume, sa i mbeten dhe $1200 cek rebate per cdo familje.  Palin ka vajtur ne Irak me perpara se Obama, pa qene gjakundi ne radar te zgjedhjeve.  Djali i saj do veje ne Irak.  Mos kujto se keto gjera s'i vene re amerikanet.  Plus ka luftuar korrupsionin e partise republikane ne Alaske etj etj etj. 
> 
> Nga ana tjeter, jane dinamika te tjera qe shtohen.  E para e punes, McCain donte te ri-energjizonte PR.  Me kete kandidature ri-energjizohet jo vetem baza evangjelike, por dhe grate republikane, konservativet etj.  Deri dje as qe donte njeri t'ia dinte per Republican convention.  Ndersa tani?  Ka plot PD-ist qe njoh une qe duan ta shohin.  Per me teper, per momentin Obama deri tani ne polls vetem 1% me shume vota merr nga grate se McCain, qe faktikisht per Obamen eshte shume problematike sepse ne pergjithesi kandidatet e PD i fitojne votat e femrave me te pakten 8% ndryshim nga PR.  
> 
> Shto ketu dhe PUMA't, shto pastaj dhe ato Hillary votes, jo te New-Yorkezeve, por Ohio, Pensilvania etj ... katolike, klase e mesme, working women etj, dhe Welcome Mr. President McCain.     
> 
> PS: Se harrova fjalen e bukur "change."  Obama flet per "change" dhe vete e zgjedh Biden, 35 vjet Washington insider, qe votoi per luften ne Irak, gje per te cilen majtistet s'lane gje pa thene per Hillarin.  McCain "the mavrick" zgjedh nje "mavrick" tjeter, Washington outsider ... ku "change"?


Luanesh, ate punen e gjuetise e kisha per kandidaten per VP jo per ty  :ngerdheshje:  

Sa per punen e experiences, ajo dihet qe asnje nga palet tani nuk e perdor me dot ate karte dhe jam shume dakort me ty, sepse nga ajo ane te dy jane bernut.

Sa per perqindjen e femrave, nuk e di pse por mendoj se kjo mund ta vrase McCain-in ne vend qe ta ndihmoj. Ajo u duk fare qarte qe McCain donte te sillte ne fushate dike me me teper energji dhe qe do terhiqte vemendjen e njerezve dhe ai kete dihet qe do ta arrij sepse tani akoma me teper njerez duan te dine se kush eshte kjo Palin. Dihet qe ka shume femra qe do votonin per Clinton dhe qe tashme jane shume te zhgenjyera se si u trajtua Clintoni nga klubi Obama, media, etj. por a do te thote kjo qe ato automatikisht do votojne per nje si Palin?! Ne fund te fundit ato do votonin per Clinton per ate qe ajo do sillte ne tavoline dhe jo se ishte thjesht nje femer. Kete gje e ka vertetuar edhe historia kur Geraldine Ferraro u zgjodh si e para candidate femer per VP ne 1984, por nuk arriti qe te ndihmonte Walter Mondale te fitonte zgjedhjet. Mendoj se Palin vertet duhet qe t'i tregoj popullit se nuk eshte thjesht nje fytyre e bukur por ne fakt merr vesh nga politika dhe do arrije te bej punen.

Sa per change, sepse Biden votoi per luften ne Iraq me pare dhe ka shume vjet ne politike, kjo nuk do te thote qe nuk mund te arrij te ndihmoje Obamen to do that "change". Ne rastin e McCain dhe Palin dihet fare mire qe change nuk do kete. 

Deri tani kam qene asnjanese por kjo zgjedhja e kesaj nuk e di. Besoj se javet ne te ardhme do ta tregojne se sa e zonja eshte.

----------


## Julius

> Lioness me vjen keq te te them por se pse je nje gjuetare e mire, ke djalin ushtar ne Irak, dhe ke nje femije me Down Syndrome, nuk te ben kandidate tamam per zv. presidente


Këtu e ka imagjinuar veten Lionessa zv presidente.  :ngerdheshje:  
Ska faj Lily, lol je ngatërru me pasqyrën Lioneskë. 

Tashi ti Lily nuk e ke hiç mirë se psh unë do preferoja një miss me vegla mashkulli si kjo + femër me parime (fëmija down nuk është gjë e vogël) dhe përdor veten si mjet inspirimi që u qëndron bindjeve të veta. 

Gjithsesi, më mirë të zgjidhet kjo trimëresha sesa zezoja me një vëlla të harruar në Afrikë. 
(mbi të gjitha zgjodhëm njerinë, tha)

----------


## INFINITY©

> Këtu e ka imagjinuar veten Lionessa zv presidente.  
> Ska faj Lily, lol je ngatërru me pasqyrën Lioneskë. 
> 
> Tashi ti Lily nuk e ke hiç mirë se psh unë do preferoja një miss me vegla mashkulli si kjo + femër me parime (fëmija down nuk është gjë e vogël) dhe përdor veten si mjet inspirimi që u qëndron bindjeve të veta. 
> 
> Gjithsesi, më mirë të zgjidhet kjo trimëresha sesa zezoja me një vëlla të harruar në Afrikë. 
> (mbi të gjitha zgjodhëm njerinë, tha)


Julius po mire qe preferoke nje miss me vegla mashkulli ti po puna eshte di t'i perdori veglat ajo apo jo  :ngerdheshje:  Fakti qe ajo ka nje femije te semure nuk do arrije dhe aq pike sa c'mund te mendojme ne se ne fund te fundit zoti e di sa familje mund te kene nje femije te tille. Ajo dihet qe eshte nene dhe do i kushtoj shume vemendje disa gjerave qe kane te bejne me shendetesine, etj. Po kush tha qe Obama me Biden nuk do jene po aq te perkushtuar?!

Sa per zezon se u be historike kjo puna e ketij, sa familje ka ne amerike qe as nuk e kane idene se ku i kane vellezerit apo motrat dhe as nuk duan t'ja dine. Nuk e ka ky fajin se babai i tij zgjodhi poligamine dhe ai shkon me anetaret e tjere te familjes, nuk eshte se nuk shkon. Pastaj edhe kjo zonja nuk eshte e paket jo se nqs degjove edhe kjo eshte nen investigim per pushimin nga puna te nje zyrtari, sepse nuk pushoi nga puna kunatin e saj per te cilin kjo dha urdher te pushohej po ai nuk e zbatoi. Te ka faj lulka?  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Julius

Më mirë një femër me vegla mashkulli që nuk e dimë nëse di t'i përdorë, sesa një mashkull pa vegla fare. 
Çta bësh këtë? Veç ta çosh për pjesë këmbimi. 

E para e punës për këtë fëmijën, është shembulli i dhënë personal. Dhe kjo gruaja duket që ka vegla mashkulli për vetë faktin që* mbron parimet e veta.*
Nuk e di nëse kupton ku e kam. Që të arrish të vuash për parime, nuk është gjë e vogël, tregon forcë karakteri. Në krahasim me njerëz të tjerë psh që tjetër gjë thonë, tjetër gjë shkruajnë dhe tjetër bëjnë. 
Kjo ka vërtetuar se nuk është gocë e tillë. Madje shumë të zgjuar republikanët me këtë lëvizje. 
Për Obamën dhe Bidenin nuk tha njeri gjë, por as kanë vërtetuar gjë. Republikanët shquhen pre vlera të mbrojtura dhe të sigurta. Ka ndryshim apo jo? Unë nuk mund të hamendësoj sesi do jenë përderisa nuk kam prova. Apo kam?
Për këtë punën e familjes, më kujtove një barcaletë, ku kishte ik burri në kurbet dhe pasi kthehet, numëron fëmijët dhe i del njëri tepër. 
E pyt gruan, po ky?? 
- Po leje i thotë gruaja, ça ke me të? Ai përsheshin e vet po ha. Kshu dhe kjo punë me Obamën, ai mund të mos ketë faj që e ka familjen dmth ça familje...atë amalgamin gjenetik të vetin ca si me mutacione dhe të shpërbërë, po ndryshe nga kopili i barcaletës ky nuk do të  hajë thjesht përshesh, po do të hajë me lugë floriri dmth të bëhet president. Ka një ndryshim të madh këtu apo jo? 
Që dikush mund të jetë zgjyrë, këllirë, i shëmtut apo me një mijë e një gjynahe, unë nuk i vë faj, po as në ballë të tavolinës nuk e vë. 

Dhe më tej që të sqarohemi; unë jam i majtë në bindje (madje nga ata të tmerrshmit, marksist), po këto kohë nuk janë për Obamën. Duhen GRA me VEGLA. (mos e bëj prapë gabimin të shikohesh në pasqyrë Lioneskë :P)

----------


## RaPSouL

Sipas sondazhit te fundit Obama udheheq me 8 perqind para McCain.

*Gallup:Obama 49 për qind, McCain 41 për qind*

Kandidati demokrat për president në SHBA, Barack Obama udhëheq me 8 për qind para kandidatit republican John McCain.

Këto rezultate janë publikuar nga anketa e realizuar e Institutit Gallup. Obama gëzon mbështetjen e 49 për qind të elektoratit, ndërsa McCain 41 për qind.

Avantazhi i Obamës qëndron menjëherë pas Konventës së Demokratëve në Denver, ku kandidati me ngjyrë u nominua në garën për president dhe gëzoi mbështetjen e fuqishme të senators dhe kundërkandidates së tij Hillari Klinton dhe ish-presidentit Bill Klinton. Rezultati ka shënuar rritje pas nominimit për kandidat për zëvendëspresident të senatorit Jo Biden. 


_(B.Sina/INA)_

----------


## Darius

> Jam nga ana a Obames, me duket me i pjekur, dhe me i afte se McCain , poashtu edhe Joe Biden, eshte nje mbeshtetes i fort i pavaresis se Kosoves, mendoj se fitorja e Obames do te ishte shume pozitive si per ne si popull poashtu edhe per Kosoven.


Obama i pjekur dhe me i afte? Te besh kete koment do te thote te mos kesh idene sesi funksionon propaganda, premtimet dhe how to... ne Amerike. Obama deri tani ka bere premtime te cilat po ti shikosh ne thelb jane te pamundura per tu realizuar ne kushtet e ekonomise qe ndodhet Amerika. USA nuk eshte gati per nje president me ngjyre. Harroje fitoren e Obames. Plus jam dakort me Lioness. Marrja nga McCain e guvernatores se Alaskes si VP ka qene levizja me e mencur qe ka bere ai gjate gjithe kesaj fushate. Jo vetem amortizoi pranine e Hillaryt po hodhi dhe bazat per te marre votat femerore ne kete fushate. Guvernatorja e Alaskes ndonese pa shume eksperience ne jeten politike, eshte nje kandidat fantastik per mentalitetin e nje shtrese relativisht te madhe amerikane. Qe mbas disa oresh nga propozimi i emrit te saj vemendja e medias dhe e debatit u shkeput nga fjalimi patetik 'madheshtor' i Obames dhe u perqendrua tek figura e re qe hyri ne skene. Mjafton kjo per te treguar gadishmerine amerikane ne favor te McCain. 

Just my two cents ... :perqeshje:

----------


## xfiles

Jam ne favor te McCain per dy arsye, eshte me nje parti me Bushin(dhe une e adhuroj bushin) dhe eshte njeri i BARDHE.

Por, por por, ka per te fituar OBama Joe Biden(Osama Bin Laden????ça koinçidence). Sepse keshtu e ka vendos CIA, FBI dhe vete qeveria nen qeveri.
(mund te pyesni ndonje agjent te CIA-s po te doni qe tua konfirmoje)

----------

